# Please someone help me.....



## mishele (Aug 30, 2012)

Why in the world would people decide to bring NEON clothing back?!!! Seriously, who decides this ****?!!!


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 30, 2012)

What's your problem with color.....


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2012)

Neon sucks......lol


----------



## Haya.H (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I dont get it either. My sister feels the need to stop at every neon piece of clothing she sees...

Neon should start and stop at Lady Gaga & Nikki Minaj, IMO.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm with you! The only place neon belongs is in the 80's and even that is questionable.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 30, 2012)

All the middle-school girls wear neon. :l


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2012)

It's like my childhood is coming back to haunt me!! lol Next, kids will be pinning jeans!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 30, 2012)

So did parachute pants, Members Only Jackets and those damned annoying gloves. I had to watch a lot of people wearing them though, The only thing I found nearly as annoying was everyone wanting to sport the Miami Vice look and trying to look like Sonny Crocket. 

ugghhh....  In some ways I miss the 80's , I had a good time and all, the music was better  The Pretenders RULE!!!   but those clothes that everyone wanted to wear were horrible.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 30, 2012)

Sunglasses can help. Blinders are better


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 30, 2012)

Just turn the Saturation slide down on your eyeballs.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 30, 2012)

It's like, totally rad to the max, dude! Totally! Fer sure.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 30, 2012)

Skip the neon, baby. Earthtones are where it's at.


----------



## mishele (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm fond of black myself.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 30, 2012)

Say no to neon. Say yes to the mullet!   

But no to Billy Ray Syrus.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for jean jackets to come back


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2012)

Neon Canvas.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

Glow-in-the-dark neon canvas!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 31, 2012)

just the new "trend" and by new i mean just copying what's allready been done and acting like you created something new.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)

Remember 'Bell-Bottoms'??  They went away for a bit then came back as the _cool _again "Flare Cut" jeans.  I'm sure they'll come back again named something different.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 31, 2012)

When I absolutely HAD to wear shoes, I wore Famolares.


----------



## babygirl265 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fashion is like that )))))


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

CCericola said:


> It's like, totally rad to the max, dude! Totally! Fer sure.





So I was totally like going to wear my Parachutes to the show and stuff and then she called and was like what are you going to wear to the show and I was like my parachutes and she says ohhh noooo...your parachutes and I was like UUUhhh yeah and then she was like oooo no you di'int!  :mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Aug 31, 2012)

Neon, smeon.  If you really want to attract attention, don't wear any.

But yeah.  I don't get wanting to look like a traffic signal or cheap advertising billboard.  Except perhaps when riding the bike - then every little bit of visibility helps.  Same if you're dumped out of a boat.  Easier to find the body that way.


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm actually waiting for the grunge age to come back again!! I would love to be able to walk around in a t-shirt w/ a flannel over top and baggy jeans!! Oh can't forget my Airwalks!!!
Who's ready for a 90's Dance Party tonight?!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> ...Who's ready for a 90's Dance Party tonight?!!


I'm pretty sure my Mommy said I have to go to bed early tonight!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ...Who's ready for a 90's Dance Party tonight?!!
> ...



Are you waiting for the 50's Party? lol


----------



## pgriz (Aug 31, 2012)

Pffft.  Then go to bed early, put some pillows under the covers, and slip out the bedroom window.  You know the drill.  Just make sure there are no garbage cans below the window, or dogs around who want to have a conversation.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Hey... wait a frickin' minute... I'm not Derrel!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Pffft. Then go to bed early, put some pillows under the covers, and slip out the bedroom window. You know the drill. Just make sure there are no garbage cans below the window, or dogs around who want to have a conversation.


Problem is, I'm on the 11th floor right now...


----------



## pgriz (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, so toss some pillows out of the window too.  Hey, where's your spirit of adventure?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2012)

Neon is awesome: it allows a gal to go from "work" to "deer hunting" without a clothing change!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Are you waiting for the 50's Party?



Something like this, perhaps?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 31, 2012)

Here in Washington, construction workers wear these t-shirts with 3 large NEON green horizontal stripes across the back, presumably for enhanced visibility. Coming from California, I'd never seen these before and didn't realize it was it was a type of safety uniform. But, they look just like the Gay Rights tees which have 2 large bright green horizontal stripes, so for a while I thought it was just a variation of the theme and that all these guys and gals in hard hats were on the job advocating equal rights. I was like, Oh Washington is so progressive! :le derp:


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 31, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Are you waiting for the 50's Party?
> ...



LMAO!!!!!    omg... That's so scary!


----------



## Overread (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey you've only yourself to blame Mish - fashion just got all caught up with your old avatar


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Overread said:


> Hey you've only yourself to blame Mish - fashion just got all caught up with your old avatar


lol I bet you have that as your background right now.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

I do on my secret Mishele worshiping account that my wife doesn't know about. Those blurry flowers make me so HOT!


----------



## Overread (Aug 31, 2012)

The blurry flowers are good - but they are not centre stage - no no they are a good boarder around the mish pic!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Omg Mishelle, your avatar changed...again.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Ok, so toss some pillows out of the window too. Hey, where's your spirit of adventure?


*Y
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
E
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
h
a
a
a
.
.
.
.
.*


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Overread said:


> Hey you've only yourself to blame Mish - fashion just got all caught up with your old avatar


I don't know if you have been over to Image lately but I changed my avatar! I forgot that was up!! lol


----------



## pgriz (Aug 31, 2012)

I didn't hear any thud.  So you're fine!  Now where's the party?  Obviously we need to flag down a Neon cab...


----------



## Overread (Aug 31, 2012)

*hasn't been there in ages -cause not much happen*

But aaaaaaaaaaaaws cute picture!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

IByte said:


> Omg Mishelle, your avatar changed...again.


lol You just noticed?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 31, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> I'm waiting for jean jackets to come back



Guess, Lucky Brand, DNKY and a few other fashion brands are working on just that


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Why in the world would people decide to bring NEON clothing back?!!! Seriously, who decides this ****?!!!



But Baby... it makes you SO much easier to find in the dark!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 31, 2012)

Would neon allow underexposed people to appear properly exposed?  It may be an international ploy by the FB photographers!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Would neon allow underexposed people to appear properly exposed?  It may be an international ploy by the FB photographers!



That would account for some of the skin tones we see on facebook, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> I'm fond of black myself.



Because its slimming?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fond of black myself.
> ...



NO!! Cuz she's a Ninja!!!! Didn't you know that?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


>



Sorree! No Mo Likes fo U today! U hav had UR share! (damn... don't I sound like an idiot, typing like that!    )


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


LOL How did this go from neon sucks to I'm a Ninja??!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...



ADD?? That's my excuse... or maybe Patron!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Patron.....pass it over here!!!


----------



## CCericola (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...



Only a true Ninja would try to make light of being outed and try to deflect attention to the fact that they are a ninja. Sneaky, sneaky ninjas.


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> Only a true Ninja would try to make light of being outed and try to deflect attention to the fact that they are a ninja. Sneaky, sneaky ninjas.



And the fact that she did Insanity workout without a sweat, she doesn't deny that fact hmmm?


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

<----------------Happy now....lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

****ER!!! LOL


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

*i win.*


----------



## CCericola (Aug 31, 2012)

That's it folks, Unpopular won the internet. Shut it down, go on home. Nothing to see here. Although Unpop had the advantage of also living in the best state in the union. I would move back to Bozeman in a heartbeat.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think Billings itself, however, is a whole lot better than New Jersey...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

So how is the Neon Ninja today? Eyes still working? Or have they been burned out by all of the loud neon clothing that is "IN" today?


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Are you going to make me go find a Neon Ninja avatar? lol 
I have a book for you to read!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Are you going to make me go find a Neon Ninja avatar? lol
> I have a book for you to read!



Only if the AVATAR is you in sexy NEON lingerie!   (I dare you!)

Cool.. what's the book?


----------



## j28Photography (Sep 3, 2012)

Neon clothing?


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh no you didn't!! You dared me?!! lol 
I just finished. It had some mildly disturbing parts to it.....lol But shock is always fun.
Amazon.com: Topping from Below (9780312144357): Laura Reese: Books


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Are you going to make me go find a Neon Ninja avatar? lol
> I have a book for you to read!



WAIT go back to the part where you have more than one!


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Over, I've sent you all the Neon shots I have.


----------



## IByte (Sep 3, 2012)

Jaemie said:
			
		

> When I absolutely HAD to wear shoes, I wore Famolares.



Holy crap Jaemie those shoes are huge Oo


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Over, I've sent you all the Neon shots I have.



But but I told you that wasn't "my" email address - its a... friends.... we need more ;P


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Oh no you didn't!! You dared me?!! lol
> I just finished. It had some mildly disturbing parts to it.....lol But shock is always fun.
> Amazon.com: Topping from Below (9780312144357): Laura Reese: Books




Thank you.. I will check it out! Do you like cheesy vampire stuff? Free E-Book at The Blood That Bonds (The II AM Trilogy): Christopher Buecheler: Amazon.com: Kindle Store  not bad... kind of fun!


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Over, I've sent you all the Neon shots I have.
> ...


You still have my PayPal account, right? Just send the usual amount of money. 



cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no you didn't!! You dared me?!! lol
> ...


No cheesy vamp stuff...lol 
The Story of O might be next. I just started 9 1/2 Weeks. =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



hmmm... maybe I should have said erotic Vamp stuff!


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Now you got my attention...lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Now you got my attention...lol



Well that book is not as "steamy" as some... but it does have some of that element!


----------



## mishele (Sep 3, 2012)

Believe it or not, I've tried to buy a Kindle Fire all weekend and I can't. I can't get one on Amazon....sold out. I went to 2 Walmarts, a Best Buy, and a Target......all sold out!! LOL I'm a dumbass, I had it in my cart for like 2 months and didn't buy it. Now that I want it, I can't get one.


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2012)

Pfft forget kindle fire - get a regular bog standard Kindle. You'll thank me when you can read books and you won't have emails or other flashy things on the Fire distracting you from reading 


*says that as a person on the UK where Amazon have yet to realise that they've forgotten to release the Fire in...*


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2012)

mishele said:


> Believe it or not, I've tried to buy a Kindle Fire all weekend and I can't. I can't get one on Amazon....sold out. I went to 2 Walmarts, a Best Buy, and a Target......all sold out!! LOL I'm a dumbass, I had it in my cart for like 2 months and didn't buy it. Now that I want it, I can't get one.



My GF got me a regular old Kindle last christmas... I do use it a bit. I also use the Ipad that I was issued at work (with Kindle App). And my Iphone (with Kindle App) gets used more than anything.. I ALWAYS have that with me!


----------



## mishele (Sep 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> Believe it or not, I've tried to buy a Kindle Fire all weekend and I can't. I can't get one on Amazon....sold out. I went to 2 Walmarts, a Best Buy, and a Target......all sold out!! LOL I'm a dumbass, I had it in my cart for like 2 months and didn't buy it. Now that I want it, I can't get one.


This would explain why I can't find one. Go figure!! lol
Kindle Fire sells out ahead of Amazon event - Aug. 30, 2012


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> I'm actually waiting for the grunge age to come back again!! I would love to be able to walk around in a t-shirt w/ a flannel over top and baggy jeans!! Oh can't forget my Airwalks!!!
> Who's ready for a 90's Dance Party tonight?!!




come on you dont have a pair of airwalks in the closet? im dissapointed, mine are right next to my Adidas Samba's.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's move in style =)

Neon sneakers have glow of success - Business - Boston.com


----------



## mishele (Sep 4, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually waiting for the grunge age to come back again!! I would love to be able to walk around in a t-shirt w/ a flannel over top and baggy jeans!! Oh can't forget my Airwalks!!!
> ...


*Adidas Samba's!!!
*I had blue and black ones!! 
Airwalks...I was half a skater chick...lol I had to have them!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 4, 2012)

mishele said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



What was the other half?


----------



## mishele (Sep 4, 2012)

lol We won't talk about the other half.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I have either had a pair of Sambas or a pair of Vans somewehre in my house for the last 20+ years. I'm actually do for a new pair of Sambas my old ones are now grass cutting shoes. just gotta wait for a sale.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 4, 2012)

"Miami is where neon goes to die."  - Lenny Bruce


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 4, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> come on you dont have a pair of airwalks in the closet? im dissapointed, mine are right next to my Adidas Samba's.



I wear Vans daily, does that count for anything?  I've even got a pair of Converse All Stars, but I don't care what anybody says those will NEVER go out of style... NEVER I tell you


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 5, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > come on you dont have a pair of airwalks in the closet? im dissapointed, mine are right next to my Adidas Samba's.
> ...




i used to wear converse allstars in high school when i didnt have the money for vison or airwalk or vans i was into freestyle bmx so i would tear thru shoes and the allstars were 20 bucks.  now there all "hip" and expensive so i don't buy them anymore lol.


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

I have never owned a pair of Converse. I went from Jelly sandals right to Airwalk/Vans. lol 
I so want a pair of old school  Adidas Sambas again. I might have to go buy a pair.

Just looked them up. Check out the price on Amazon.....
http://www.amazon.com/adidas-Samba-...&qid=1346850900&sr=8-1&keywords=Adidas+Sambas
$44.00 to $1,144 WTF


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 5, 2012)

yeah. its funny, i'll drop a few grand on camera gear or stuff for the car, but i can't get myself to spend over $50 for a pair of shoes. ive always been that way. i do need a new pair. and its always the origonals for me.  i even got my 6 year old a pair of them. he learned how to tie his shoes with sambas.


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

Boom...done. I got me some Adidas Sambas on the way!! lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool! Don't see the attraction personally... but I know they will look good on you!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 5, 2012)

For me I played soccer all growing up, so always ended up with a pair, it's almost like comfort food.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> For me I played soccer all growing up, so always ended up with a pair, it's almost like comfort food.



OK... if you say so! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I did this just for you... I know you love colorful flowers after all!   You do like Neon Pink, Right? (or am I being a Sexy Pig, again?)


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL I don't know if I should thank you or smack you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> LOL I don't know if I should thank you or smack you.



Hmmm.... either / or ? I would like both!


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I don't know if I should thank you or smack you.
> ...


I set you up for that answer!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 5, 2012)

mishele said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



I know that! I am easily manipulated by lovely women!   lol! (but it is amazing how well you know me for only knowing me here!)


----------



## mishele (Sep 5, 2012)

Men.......so easy. lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

mishele said:


> Men.......so easy. lol



Yep! More fun that way!


----------



## CCericola (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I need an adult.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 6, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I think I need an adult.



hahaha... I don't get it, Christina?


----------



## mishele (Sep 6, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I think I need an adult.



No you don't.


----------

